# Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen/Tuberproduktion



## Seerosenfarm (19. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mal ein Experiment gestartet, weil ich die tropischen Seerosen bei uns in diesem Jahr so toll finde, dass ich sie nicht auf den Kompost werfen will. dabei geht es darum, Tuber zu produzieren, die man später im Kühlschrank einlagern kann. Da viele von uns einfach keinen Platz und auch kein Gewächshaus oder Wintergarten haben, in denen die tropischen Seerosen problemlos überwintert werden können, hier die Methode, wie man sie effizient über den Winter bringen kann.

Also, los geht's

Schritt 1: Will man aus einer solchen, gut ernährten Pflanze, wie aus dem ersten Bild,  die aus einem Rhizom wächst eine Überwinterungsknolle (Tuber) ziehen, kann man folgendermaßen vorgehen: Nehmen Sie die Pflanze aus dem Topf, schneiden Sie alle Blüten ab, waschen Sie die Wurzeln aus, ohne diese zu beschädigen. Damit setzen Sie die Pflanze unter Stress, was wichtig für die Tuber-Produktion ist.

Schritt 2: Nach dem Waschen werden Sie solche Rhizome vorfinden. Diese sind einer kühlen Überwinterung noch nicht hilfreich, denn sie sind schwammig weich und könnten schnell wegfaulen. Haben Sie die Pflanzen so ausgewaschen, lassen Sie sie für ein paar Wochen so im Teich treiben. Die Pflanze wird anfangen Blätter abzuwerfen und die Wurzeln verrotten langsam. Kontrollieren Sie die Pflanze wöchentlich! Entfernen Sie verottetes Laub und Wurzeln. 

Schritt 3: Der Stress-Prozess verläuft über mehrere Wochen. Wir haben nach ca 5 Wochen beobachtet, dass auch die schwammigen Rhizome bis fast zur Krone der Pflanze wegfaulen. Das verrottete Gewebe sollte auch entfernt werden, wenn es sich leicht vom Rest der Pflanze lösen lässt. Bitte keine Gewalt dabei anwenden. Sollte sich das Rhizom nicht entfernen lassen, so ist es noch intakt. Nach dem Lösen des verrotteten Rhizoms kann man nun unter der Krone eine sehr glatte, harte Fläche vorfinden. Dies ist der Ansatz eines Tubers. Lassen Sie die Pflanze weiterhin auf dem Wasser treiben und den Tuber entwickeln. Nach weiteren 3-4 Wochen ist der Tuber so gut entwickelt, dass er sich sehr einfach von der Pflanze lösen lässt.

Schritt 4: Ist der Tuber ausgereift, ist er meist glatt und rund,wie auf dem letzten Bild. Dieser kann nun in bügelfeuchtem Sand nach einem Desinfektionsbad im Kühlschrank eingelagert werden. Zur Desinfektion benutzen wir handelsübliches Chinosol aus der Apotheke. Lassen sie den Tuber ca. 5 Minuten in der Lösung schwimmen, trocken Sie ihn mit einem Papierhandtuch ab und bedecken Sie ihn mit Sand in einem Schraubglas.

Ich hoffe, das hilft bei der Winterfestmachung:-D

Christian


----------



## niri (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen/Tuberproduktion*

Hi Christian,

vielen Dank für die nützlichen Infos ! Ich habe selbst zwar noch keine tropischen Seerosen, spiele aber schon seit Längerem mit dem Gedanken .

LG
Ina


----------



## Kuni99 (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen/Tuberproduktion*

Hallo,

wenn es insgesamt 8 - 9 Wochen dauert, bis sich ein Tuber gebildet hat, dann müsste man sich schon recht früh von seiner Seerose trennen. Vielleicht lässt sich ein Teil des Prozesses in die Wohnung verlagern. Die Blätter sterben so nach und nach ab und wenn die Pflanze in einen Eimer passt, könnte man sie nach drinnen holen. Oder treibt sie dann gleich wieder aus?

Geht das mit der Tuberbildung eigentlich auch bei den Nachtblühern (Subgenus _ Lotos_)?

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Seerosenfarm (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen/Tuberproduktion*

Hi Kai,

ob es in der Wohnugn funktioniert, das weiß ich leider nicht. Prinzipiell spricht ja aber nichts dagegen. Bei Nachtblühern funktioniert es sogar noch besser, meine ich. Da habe ich schon ordentliche Tuber bekommen.

Leider ist die Methode sehr zeitaufwändig und man muss bereit sein eine Pflanze zu "opfern" Dafür hat man ja im nächsten Frühjahr Gelegenheit, gleich mehrere Pflanzen aus dem Tuber zu bekommen.

Christian:-D


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen/Tuberproduktion*

Hallo,

die Knollenbildung bei tropischen Seerosen dient dazu der Seerose das Überleben bei widrigen Bedingungen zu ermöglichen und gleichzeitig die Verbreitung der Pflanze zu ermöglichen. In den Tropen sind die üblichen Widrigkeiten Dürre und Hochwasser. Hochwasser kann die Pflanze herausreissen und mit sich nehmen. Wie Christian beschrieben hat setzt dann die Knollenbildung ein. Die Stiele und Blätter lösen sich auf und die relativ schwere Knolle sinkt dann ab und mit etwas Glück tut sie das an einem günstigen Standort wo sie wieder austreiben und eine neue Kolonie gründen kann. 

Der eigentliche Auslöser zur Knollenbildung ist dabei das fast vollständige Fehlen von Nährstoffen. Deswegen ist es auch möglich eine tropische Seerose über die Düngergabe so zu steuern, dass sie eine Knolle entwickelt. Wenn man richtig dosiert, reicht die Düngermenge aus die Pflanze erst blühen zu lassen und danach das Blühen von sich aus zu beenden und eine Knolle zu entwickeln. 

Die Knollenbildung setzt auch dann ein wenn das Gewässer langsam austrocknet. In diesem Fall braucht die Pflanze eine trockenheitsresistente Form um die Dürrephase zu überstehen, und das ist wieder die Knolle. Das ist auch die früher übliche Form um die Seerose zur Knollenbildung zu zwingen. Nach der Blüte hat man früher einfach den Topf aus dem Becken genommen und langsam unterm Gewächshaustisch (also im Schatten) auf dem Kopf stehend austrocknen lassen. 

Einige __ tropische Seerosen reagieren auch auf fallende Wassertemperaturen mit einer Knollenbildung, vor allem Sorten die Nymphaea ampla in ihrem Stammbaum haben. 

Das Problem bei allen Methoden liegt in der Zeit die benötigt wird. Ausser bei der Knollenbildung durch fallende Wassertemperaturen, benötigt die Pflanze dazu immer Wärme und sehr viel Licht. Mit anderen Worten: es ist nur im Sommer möglich, spätestens im September müssen die Knollen fertig ausgebildet sein. Wenn man die Seerose erst nach den Eisheiligen setzen kann wird die Zeit extrem knapp um sowohl Blüten als auch Knollen von der selben Pflanze in einer Saison zu bekommen. 

Ich sehe da auch nur zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder mit zwei Pflanzen arbeiten, eine bestens mit Nährstoffen versorgte zum Blühen und die andere ausgehungert zur Knollenbildung, oder die tropische Seerose einfach als Einjahrsblume behandeln. In den USA werden tropische Seerosen überwiegend als Einjahrsblumen betrachtet. Sicher sind sie nicht ganz billig, aber ein schöner Blumenstrauß kostet genauso viel und hält keine zwei Wochen während man die tropische Seerose etliche Monate lang hat.


----------



## Seerosenfarm (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen/Tuberproduktion*

Danke für die ausführliche Version, Werner

Meinst Du, die Pflanzen auf dem 3. Bild könnte ich noch zur festen Knolle stimulieren? Ich habe sie jetzt im Folienhaus schwimmen.

Christian


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen/Tuberproduktion*

Hallo Christian,

mit Heizung und Zusatzbeleuchtung wird es noch gehen.


----------



## Elfriede (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen/Tuberproduktion*

Hallo zusammen,

dieser Thread ist zwar von 2010, aber meine Frage passt hier gut dazu, wie ich denke. 

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen einen Kübel mit __ Laichkraut aus dem Teich entfernt und bin beim Auslichten  auf etwa 25 Überwinterungsknollen tropischer Seerosen gestoßen. Sie waren  ganz hart, hatten aber keine Wurzeln, wie von Christian beschrieben. Hier ein Foto meiner Knollen - Ernte:

 

Ich kann mir zwar vorstellen, dass sich im Lauf der Jahre einige Kindeln meiner tropischen Seerosen in dem Kübel angesiedelt haben, aber die Anzahl und die Größe der Knollen irritiert mich doch sehr, wenn meine Annahme richtig ist, dass jede Pflanze, wenn überhaupt, nur eine Knolle ausbildet.

Da ich nicht so recht wusste, was ich mit den Knollen nun anfangen sollte, habe ich sie in einem Becher einfach nur mit Wasser bedeckt. Heute habe ich jedoch gesehen, dass fast alle Knollen schon nach den wenigen Tagen im Wasser zu treiben beginnen, wie auf dem Foto ansatzweise zu sehen ist.

 

Meine Frage: Wie kann oder soll ich mit den austreibenden Knollen umgehen? Kann ich sie einfach in den Teich werfen? Es ist noch sehr heiß hier auf Paros, das Teichwasser hat gut 30°.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen/Tuberproduktion*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich würde die Knollen an Deiner Stelle topfen. Offensichtlich ist das Becken warm genug, dass sie den Winter dort überstehen.


----------



## Elfriede (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen/Tuberproduktion*

Danke Werner,

das werde ich gleich heute machen. 
Ja, das Wasser ist sicher noch bis November warm genug. 

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen/Tuberproduktion*

bis November???

Ich glaub, ich verleg mein Tropische-Seerosen-Winterlager in Deinen Teich ...


----------



## Elfriede (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen/Tuberproduktion*

Servus Werner,

nicht nur bis November, sogar zu Weihnachten blühten im letzten Jahr noch einige __ tropische Seerosen in meinem Teich, wie mir eine Nachbarin nach Österreich berichtete.

Hättest du nur Tinas in deinem tropischen Winterlager, wäre mein Teich auf Paros tatsächlich eine Alternative , denn dieser tropischen Seerose können die Winter hier offensichtlich nichts anhaben, jedenfalls haben viele Tina-Generationen bereits 7 Winter in meinem Teich bestens überstanden. Ob das auch andere, nicht vivipare Sorten schaffen würden, kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht sagen,  meine Vermutung sagt eher nein, aber ich möchte es gerne einmal selbst ausprobieren.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen/Tuberproduktion*

Hallo Werner, 

deinen Rat habe ich befolgt und die Tuber noch im September eingetopft. Fast alle haben ausgetrieben und sich bis Ende Oktober noch gut entwickelt, wie die Fotos zeigen. 

            

Ob die Pflanzen überleben werden kann ich nicht abschätzen, denn ich habe bisher noch nie Tuber eingepflanzt, sondern meine Pflanzen immer nur aus Kindeln gewonnen.


Mit Dank für deinen Rat und mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Veuryale (5. Juni 2017)

Ich habe auch vor mir eine tropische Seerose anzulegen. Würde es mit der Knollenbildung auch funktionieren, wenn ich sie bis zum ersten Frost im Becken lasse?


----------



## bernhardh (7. Juni 2017)

Meine Erfahrung:
Seerosen Ab Ende Juli keinesfalls mehr düngen und das Wasser nicht mehr heizen (sofern eine Solaranlage oder ähnliches vorhanden ist).
Ab Anfang September:
Wasserstand verringern. Bis ganz knapp über der Seerose. Klar, austrocknen darf die Spitze nicht. Aber möglichst nah an die Wasseroberfläche. 
Dann warten bis Mitte, Ende November. Wenn dann die Blätter gelb geworden sind und abfallen, kann die Seerose aus dem Topf entfernt werden. Vorsicht, dass keine Knollen verloren gehen, es können sich mehr als 1 im Topf befinden. Ich habe schon über 20 aus einem Topf geerntet. In der Regel sind es aber 1-5. Mit viel Wasser das Rhizom abwaschen oder durch tasten einfach die Knollen entfernen und gut abwaschen.
Wenn sich noch keine Knollen gebildet haben: Shit happens!
Die Knollen werden dann (ich mach das in der Küche) nochmal ordentlich sauber gemacht und loses Zeug entfernt, aber vorsicht: nichts wegreißen was noch fest an der Knolle hält. Verletzt man JETZT die Knolle, ist sie tot.
Danach die Knolle in einem Fungizid baden (Ich verwende "Teldor") und in feuchten Quarzsand in einem Ziplock Beutel oder ähnlichen luftdicht verpacken.
Das ganze dann gleichmäßig kühl bei ~10-12C° überwintern.  et voila!  
Nicht vergessen: Unbedingt Namenskärtchen mit einpacken!!

www.facebook.com/Langenlois.Seerosen


----------



## Veuryale (7. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Dann werde ich mir mal jetzt eine tropische Seerose holen.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juni 2017)

Veuryale schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir mal jetzt eine tropische Seerose holen.


Bei welchen Pflanzen hast du die beste Knollenbildung ?


----------



## Biotopfan (10. Juni 2017)

Hei, funktioniert das auch mit den handelsüblichen Aquarienseerosen, wie Tigerlotus?
Und wie warm brauchen __ tropische Seerosen um zu blühen?

Vg Monika


----------



## bernhardh (10. Juni 2017)

Was funktioniert so? Die Knollenbildung?
Bei den"Tigerlotus" die für die Aquarien angeboten werden, handelt es sich meist um nachtblühende __ tropische Seerosen.
Diese neigen dazu sich (bei entsprechenden Wasserwerten) durch Ausläufer zu vermehren. Diese Ausläufer machen wieder kleine Jungpflanzen und in weiterer Folge auch wieder eine Knolle.


----------



## Biotopfan (10. Juni 2017)

Hei, meistens kauft man sie als Knolle, sie marschieren dann mit besagten Ausläufern durchs Becken.
Ich würde sie aber auch gene mal blühen sehen. Im Aquarium hat das bis jetzt noch nie geklappt.
Wenn es dann nebenbei noch paar Tochterknollen gäbe, wär ich auch nicht böse.
Vg Monika


----------



## bernhardh (10. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte auch noch nie eine Blüte im Aquarium. Ich denke es lag am Düngermangel gepaart mit fehlenden Sonnenlicht. Bei guter Laune versuche ich mal einen Ableger als klassische Seerose im Becken zu kultivieren. Aber erst 2018.


----------



## Biotopfan (10. Juni 2017)

Ja,normal versucht man das Wasser ja nicht sooo zu puschen.
Wobei es Diskusleuten bisweilen schon geglückt is.
Die haben es halt auch sehr warm...
Meine Versuche im Freien sind meistens kläglich gescheitert.
Warscheinlich muss man die ähnlich antreiben wie __ Lotus.
Vg Monika


----------

